# Cheap magnetic timer sticks to front of classic!



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I just found a digital timer for £6 from Tesco to time my shots.

Its a Salter one, its silver and attaches to the front of the Gaggia with a magnet!

http://twitpic.com/6hvall


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

thats exactly the same as the one I have. I picked mine up off ebay for about the same price


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

My other hobby is watches so its great to combine the two while timing shots with a mechanical watch...


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had to add some blu-tack to the back of the timer now as I found it was too wobbly to operate whilst concentrating on pulling my shots!


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

These are better

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultrathin-credit-card-sized-digital-lcd-kitchen-buzzer-timer-with-magnetic-mount-19048


----------

